# [Solved] Getting Network Scan Working With wicd

## YTKColumba

Hello,

I am new to Gentoo and I am having having some issues getting wireless connectivity. I have a Netgear WG111.

When I run iwconfig I get the following message.

```

eth0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     no wireless extensions.

```

dmesg seems to be ok.

```

[    4.732638] rtl8187 2-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    4.732642] rtl8187 2-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    4.884791] ieee80211 phy0: hwaddr 00:18:4d:46:87:e3, RTL8187vB (default) V1 + rtl8225z2, rfkill mask 2

[    4.897382] rtl8187: Customer ID is 0xFF

[    4.897430] Registered led device: rtl8187-phy0::radio

[    4.897439] Registered led device: rtl8187-phy0::tx

[    4.897447] Registered led device: rtl8187-phy0::rx

[    4.897870] rtl8187: wireless switch is on

[    4.897921] usbcore: registered new interface driver rtl8187

```

I am currently trying to use wicd but it shows no wireless network found.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advanceLast edited by YTKColumba on Mon Mar 18, 2013 5:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SamuliSuominen

How about `ifconfig`?

And `ls -l /sys/class/net/*`

And more information on specific device using `udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/wlan0` for example

----------

## YTKColumba

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> How about `ifconfig`?
> 
> And `ls -l /sys/class/net/*`
> 
> And more information on specific device using `udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/wlan0` for example

 

Thanks for the reply.

Here's the ifconfig

```

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.11.102  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.11.255

        inet6 fe80::5604:a6ff:fe3c:cea1  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 54:04:a6:3c:ce:a1  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 654  bytes 560424 (547.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 590  bytes 87461 (85.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 18  memory 0xfa600000-fa620000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 24  bytes 1512 (1.4 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 24  bytes 1512 (1.4 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:18:4d:46:87:e3  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Here's ls -l /sys/class/net/* 

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Mar 13 21:45 /sys/class/net/eth0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:19.0/net/eth0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Mar 13 21:45 /sys/class/net/lo -> ../../devices/virtual/net/lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Mar 13 21:45 /sys/class/net/sit0 -> ../../devices/virtual/net/sit0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 Mar 13 21:45 /sys/class/net/wlan0 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/net/wlan0

```

Here's udevadm test-builtin net_id /sys/class/net/wlan0

```

calling: test-builtin

=== trie on-disk ===

tool version:          197

file size:             105 bytes

header size             80 bytes

strings                  1 bytes

nodes                   24 bytes

load module index

ID_NET_NAME_MAC=wlx00184d4687e3

ID_NET_NAME_PATH=wlp0s29u1u2

unload module index

```

----------

## SamuliSuominen

Have you seen https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rtl8187_wireless ?

```

# emerge iproute2

# ip link set dev wlan0 up

# iw dev wlan0 scan 

```

----------

## YTKColumba

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> Have you seen https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rtl8187_wireless ?
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge iproute2
> ...

 

Cool, that seem to work, with iw dev wlan0 scan, I can find networks. But is there anyway to get scanning working on wicd?

----------

## SamuliSuominen

 *YTKColumba wrote:*   

>  *ssuominen wrote:*   Have you seen https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rtl8187_wireless ?
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge iproute2
> ...

 

It's been a while I've used wicd but I tend to remember it has a configuration window where you can choose the type, in this case, the type that uses wireless-tools is propably correct

Sorry, can't be more specific, or sure, since this box is without wlan.

Perhaps you should change the $subject of this thread to reflect something like "Getting network scan working with wicd using rtl8187"

Anyway, good luck!

----------

## khayyam

YTKColumba ...

CFG80211 is the replacement for WEXT (wireless extentions) some tools are designed to use wireless extentions (ie: iwconfig, iwlist ... ie, those tools provided with net-wireless/wireless-tools), more modern tools, such as net-wireless/iw, net-wireless/wpa_supplicant, etc use CFG80211/NL80211 (netlink). So, if you want to use the former you need to enable CFG80211's WEXT compatability layer: CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT. Your kernel most probably has this disabled, and I assume wicd uses iwconfig and iwlist and so doesn't work without the compatability layer.

```
# awk '/(WEXT|(CFG|NL)80211)/' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

best ... khay

----------

## YTKColumba

 *ssuominen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> It's been a while I've used wicd but I tend to remember it has a configuration window where you can choose the type, in this case, the type that uses wireless-tools is propably correct
> 
> Sorry, can't be more specific, or sure, since this box is without wlan.
> ...

 

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> YTKColumba ...
> 
> CFG80211 is the replacement for WEXT (wireless extentions) some tools are designed to use wireless extentions (ie: iwconfig, iwlist ... ie, those tools provided with net-wireless/wireless-tools), more modern tools, such as net-wireless/iw, net-wireless/wpa_supplicant, etc use CFG80211/NL80211 (netlink). So, if you want to use the former you need to enable CFG80211's WEXT compatability layer: CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT. Your kernel most probably has this disabled, and I assume wicd uses iwconfig and iwlist and so doesn't work without the compatability layer.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

@ssuominen

I probably should use more modern tools, but I was following the install guide on the site and they suggested using wcid.

@khayyam

I will try you method and get back to you with an updated.

Thanks

----------

## YTKColumba

After trying a few different things I finally got it working so I'll mark this as resolved.

But ultimately after I got it working by following ssuominen's steps and this guide.

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NetworkManager

I also had to enabled NL80211 for the kernel and recompiling it.

Thanks for all the help.

----------

